# Delonghi ECOM 311.R blocked



## coffee-diy (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi

I am just your average coffee drinker (not a pro or anythigng) and have Delonghi ECOM 311.R . I know a bit of DIY around the house.

*Problem*
A few days ago the shot was not pulling from the group head, so I changed to the 2 cup basket and it started working. After a few days there were hissing noises and water started dripping from all over the sides (confirming a leak inside). This leak is coming from the white plastic safety valve.

*What have I done till now*
Opened up almost everything , including the boiler with the element which had a massive amount of scale, cleaned it like new. Not if I take the shower screen, spring and the small ball out from it it works fine. I also tried to put everything back except the spring and the ball on top of it and still works. The spring and the ball look like on this guide https://www.instructables.com/How-to-Fix-the-Valve-Spring-espresso-Machine-Leaki/

But if I put them back and observe the machine with the top off, there is a leak which springs from the safety valve which looks like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Delonghi-Coffee-Machine-Safety-Valve-For-Vibratory-Pump-/122688996796#rwid. There is an o-ring there with some silicone membrane attached to it where the leak (high pressure and hot) starts. Then I stop everything and remove all the water which has sprayed inside and dry it for a few hours before I attempt anything again.

*What do I suspect*
It has to be one of these two



The spring with the ball. The safety valve leaking was the original problem before I did anything, is it possible that spring has lost its ability to compress when pressure mounts and then the pressure translates back to the safety valve. So I could just replace the spring and test but since its this time of the year, I am not getting a spare within next couple of weeks (and I NEED my coffee). So is there a way to bring the spring to life ?


The safety valve. When there was scale and everything, thats what cause the safety valve seal to rip off and it just cant handle the pressure of the spring (which I assume is perfectly fine) and then springs a leak. My problem here is that even if I wait 2 weeks for a replacement , the o-ring which seems to be the one where the leak comes from has a silicone sort of thing attached to it which is damaged and any spare shops online I dont see that being supplied. So could I just find the name of that special o-ring and replace that ? I have multiple times used a bit of PTFE tape to completely tighten the nut and stop the leak but doesnt help.


Can anyone please guide me ? I have spent a solid 12-16 hours on this over a period of days (I skipped the part where I messed up the electrics, blew the fuse, damaged the steamer SPDT switch etc. as I brought everything back to the original problem state). And now I really think I am close to fixing it before I go for a few one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just replace the "safety valve", it looks like a cheap form of membrane regulator.


----------



## coffee-diy (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks @DavecUK. I got a new one and replaced the safety valve. Now the problem of the leakage shifted to the thin and small pipe going into the heating element. So just where the small pipe is attached to the safety valve and secured with a lock pin, I have a leak there. This is just telling me that there is some pressure which is backing up the water. Given I tested by removing the spring and the problem went away (even with the old safety valve) I am now thinking change the spring but in the short term at least compress it a bit ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffee-diy said:


> Thanks @DavecUK. I got a new one and replaced the safety valve. Now the problem of the leakage shifted to the thin and small pipe going into the heating element. So just where the small pipe is attached to the safety valve and secured with a lock pin, I have a leak there. This is just telling me that there is some pressure which is backing up the water. Given I tested by removing the spring and the problem went away (even with the old safety valve) I am now thinking change the spring but in the short term at least compress it a bit ?


 Probably easier to just buy a new spring valve if after removing it, it's not all gunged up and blocked.


----------



## coffee-diy (Dec 22, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Probably easier to just buy a new spring valve if after removing it, it's not all gunged up and blocked.


 Did that - change the spring, mushroom valve etc (I bought this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kit-Mushroom-Valve-Spring-And-Shower-For-Machine-Coffee-Delonghi-Parts-Scultura-/153808206224) and still a leak where the small pipe is attached to the safety valve and secured with a lock pin 

Now I am at a loss 1) Cleaned EVERYTHING 2) change the safety valve 3) Changed the whole spring kit. Still leaking


----------



## coffee-diy (Dec 22, 2020)

Bump up if anyone has an idea


----------



## coffee-diy (Dec 22, 2020)

Off to buying a new machine now. Probably Delonghi Dedica


----------

